# Nissan ALtima  |  V6



## TAREQ DESIGN (Sep 30, 2009)

*hey

This ia my car Nissan Altima 2006 V6 Manual gear







Nikon D700           ISO:250           S:640


Thank u
*​


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2009)

That looks like a very nice car. And the wheels look great too! It's too bad your camera isn't modern enough to make full-color pictures, but only mostly B&W images.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank u for your comment


----------



## austriker (Sep 30, 2009)

Derrel said:


> That looks like a very nice car. And the wheels look great too! It's too bad your camera isn't modern enough to make full-color pictures, but only mostly B&W images.



wait, really?? the d700 cant do b/w??

oh and awesome looking car and photo! i really like the levels of the b/w, color selection


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Sep 30, 2009)

no no effect by PS cs3 
Original Image : 








thank u


----------



## dinodan (Sep 30, 2009)

I like the second one better, actually.  Very nice!


----------



## ocular (Sep 30, 2009)

The reflection in the car door keeps drawing me away from the car, in a good way. Be cool if you used the car as a mirror for those buildings.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Sep 30, 2009)

hahhah  thanks man for your comment


----------



## 512 (Sep 30, 2009)

Instead the reflection in the car door keeps drawing me away from the car and i don't like it very much because of it disturbs the real subject. do you have another version took without reflection? 
anyway, nice car!


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks , I don,t have another version but I will try again to take 
same photo without reflection


----------



## Restomage (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice picture! Did you use any special lighting setup?

Also I like the R35 GTR in the background of your avatar.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Oct 1, 2009)

Restomage said:


> Very nice picture! Did you use any special lighting setup?
> 
> Also I like the R35 GTR in the background of your avatar.




thanks ,

ya I do HDR effect on the pics

thank u for your comment


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice photo capture. I love the car.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for comment


----------

